# Anyone make ice jigs?



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Trying to support some forum members if possible. Let me know if you are willing to ship some panfish jigs. Thanks guys!


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

ajkulish said:


> Trying to support some forum members if possible. Let me know if you are willing to ship some panfish jigs. Thanks guys!


I donor know if the owner is a member. I bought some of his jigs/flies & am happy. 

http://spookyspiders.bravehost.com/

Great prices!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Harry makes great jigs...


http://www.ficiousjigs.com/


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> Harry makes great jigs...
> 
> 
> http://www.ficiousjigs.com/


He sure does


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Boy does he ever. Very high quality stuff and works VERY well


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I have some for sale. Made some some years ago in different colors and with hackle, I'll dig em up and post some pictures.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Grizzyaries said:


> I have some for sale. Made some some years ago in different colors and with hackle, I'll dig em up and post some pictures.


Then post them in the_* for sale *_section please ...


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> Then post them in the_* for sale *_section please ...


 I'll do that as soon as I can just had a life-threatening medical issue to deal with first


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

sfw1960 said:


> Harry makes great jigs...
> 
> 
> http://www.ficiousjigs.com/


Where is the best place to buy these in brighton area?

I want to get some


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I got mine directly from Harry...

The link is there - IDK if anybody local by you has them, he does each and every one by hand.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I wonder if he will be at the fishing show this week?


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I am assuming you use a tiny snap with these jigs to make them work effectively?


----------



## jstanley9798 (Dec 14, 2007)

Cat Power said:


> I am assuming you use a tiny snap with these jigs to make them work effectively?


Loop knot is your best action for them.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I've never seen Harry at the show, however anglers point does have them. I just called them and unfortunately they will also not be there this year. Looks like u will have to order them from his site. Gl

Burgundy


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

jstanley9798 said:


> Loop knot is your best action for them.


Thanks, should of known that


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I've never seen Harry at the show, however anglers point does have them. I just called them and unfortunately they will also not be there this year. Looks like u will have to order them from his site. Gl
> 
> Burgundy


I ordered a bunch this morning. Fry style


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Good man. I luv his stuff


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Check him out on facebook he replies rather quickly. I try and pick them up from him directly whenever possible, pleasant guy to fish and talk with.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

I put this thread up and then bought a bunch of jigs at a local bait shop so i slipped on this, but looking at Harrys jigs they look fantastic. Will be picking some up soon.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Sportsman's Direct is one of our sponsors here and also a Michigan company. I use their Heavy Metal jigs and absolutely love them. They have sticky sharp hooks, awesome selection and their paint holds up great. 

https://sportsmensdirect.com/shop/search/search_key:Heavy Metal


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I bought some of Harry's jigs a couple years ago and they are great. They have the best paint job and the toughest paint on them that I have ever saw. I bought some a few years ago from another place and within the first winter the paint was falling off them


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Scout 2 said:


> I bought some of Harry's jigs a couple years ago and they are great. They have the best paint job and the toughest paint on them that I have ever saw. I bought some a few years ago from another plaace and within the first winter the paint was falling off them


Yep - while SDI is a sponsor here, for the above reasons his baits are literal works of art.

They work _and _keep pounding...


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Sportsman's Direct is one of our sponsors here and also a Michigan company. I use their Heavy Metal jigs and absolutely love them. They have sticky sharp hooks, awesome selection and their paint holds up great.
> 
> https://sportsmensdirect.com/shop/search/search_key:Heavy Metal


I'll 2nd that. I bought a couple pro-packs last year and am very impressed.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Brian at Blue Water Bait in Fairhaven also carries Ficious Jigs.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine came in mail today. Nice!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Cat Power said:


> Mine came in mail today. Nice!!


Oh yeah, Harry's on the ball and gets his orders out quickly, the sooner you get them the sooner you start catching more fish! :woohoo1:


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Burksee said:


> Oh yeah, Harry's on the ball and gets his orders out quickly, the sooner you get them the sooner you start catching more fish! :woohoo1:


Just ordered another $45 from Ficious. LOL. I wanted to try the Lil Minnies as I think they will sink faster than the Frys and no split shot will be needed to get it down quicker (although I have caught a ton of fish on the free fall with the Frys, with no split shot but it takes a long time to sink).

Caught well over 300 gills already this winter and side by side test has proved Ficious (since I received my order) is out fishing my normal tungsten jigs at least 3:1 (and I'm using my normal sure thing tungsten). I have only tried the FRY size jigs with a loop knot and a very tiny split shot 8" above to get it down. 2lb test Maxima line on all reels.

Very Impressed


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Cat Power said:


> Just ordered another $45 from Ficious. LOL.


LOL is right, if my wife knew how much I've spent with Harry I probably wouldnt be posting right now! I've not ordered anything "yet" this season but the season aint over yet! :yikes:


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Rich "walleye stag" makes good stuff too


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Altho imported all the way from Minnesota,Jammin Jigs has a selection & prices that's to beat
http://jamminjigs.com/10pc-neon-tungsten-kit/


----------



## Deer_Hunter1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Look up Shane Nickerson on fb. He makes nice ones. Spankys baits

Sent from my SM-G900P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

